# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Message Board Social Networking

## Scott Tichenor

This forum software has had a social networking function that's been turned off since installation but my plan is to make this live soon, possibly today. This is one of the few remaining major features of this forum software yet to be enabled and I think the time is right. 

Social networking essentially allows users to set up their own interest groups if they wish and to invite users in for more focused discussions that may or may not be something you'd want to do within one of the message board categories. For example, I've set up a Nugget Mandolin group because I like to keep in touch with owners and those that have an interest in Mike Kemnitzer's instruments. By example, I can see a subset of users that share a common region where they live establishing a group with the purpose of facilitating improved communication and a common place where they can connect. Whatever subset of interest can be dreamed up it can become a social network. 

I know there are always a bunch of questions when something new comes up but I'd suggest you just wait to see how they're used. Don't worry, this doesn't come close to approaching the Facebook or MySpace experience (and I wouldn't want it to). This is not meant to compete with or replace current discussions. It's simply a different method of engaging in communication and has some different kinds of behavior, like being able to invite members in, or allowing only those you choose by invitation (public vs. by invitation only), etc.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Now available. Here's a description and some help information from the guidelines area of the forum software.

Link to groups page.

At this time not sure I see the need to create a visible custom link for everyone leading into this resource but that will be evaluated at some point.

----------


## bgjunkie

Thanks Scott.  I just setup a group for Middle TN mandolin players.  It's not always easy to get to know people in a message board situation, so I hope this will help grow the mandolin community in my area.

----------


## jasona

Thanks for activating this function Scott.

The Silverangel/Ratcliff group is now live!

----------


## mandopete

Yeah - cool!

The Collings group is now up too!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Just to point out, you can get to these groups through the Quicklinks Menu now.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Sweet.

----------


## Steve-o

Thanks Scott.  I started a Michigan regional group.

----------


## Greg Sheik

I'll just call it a part of the Scott Tichenor stimulus package! Thanks, Scott!

----------


## JimRichter

> Sweet.


It is sweet, Chris.  I just activated a Kimble mandolin group.

Jim

----------


## CBeaver

I know I dont post much, but I started the Weber group, mainly because I cant put mine down!
Great feature

----------


## Mandophyte

Scott,

Many thanks for your good work here!

Would it be possible to sort the Social Groups alphabetically, rather than by latest post so that we can scroll through them more easily as new ones get added.

Cheers,

John

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Unfortunately, the software doesn't have any kind of sorting feature. Add to that, I think any time you start sorting alphabetically based on random user input your asking for problems. Example, how would you write an algorithm to make sense of:

Fans of Kimble Mandolins
Kimble Mandolin Fans
Players that like Kimble Mandolins
Will Kimble Fans

or

New Jersey Bluegrass Group
Bluegrass in New Jersey
Fans of Bluegrass based in New Jersey
Jersey Bluegrass Fans

Best we can offer is a search feature.

----------


## mandocrucian

Are these going to be restricted to _only_ "mando/CBOM/EM/TG content"?   I.e. only _"members by region"_ and _"brand name fans"_?

For example, an area for those who double on a (particular) non-mando instrument?  Might be fiddle or guitar,  Might be winds, or free reeds. 

NH

----------


## Scott Tichenor

We can set as many categories as needed. You can even start a right-handed mandolin players who double as left-handed and play flute  :Smile: .

Just a joke!

In other words, as the need arises for new categories, I'm happy to create them.

----------


## mandocrucian

OK Scott, you need a third category:

*"Members who play other instruments"*

NH

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I think for now it's best to create a Miscellaneous category and move your group into that. I went ahead and did that. There are likely to be more groups and until we get an idea what some of them might be I think it best to try this first.

For anyone group owner wishing to change sub-categories, click on Edit Group when you're on the group page and then select which sub-category you wish to change it it.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Someone emailed asking how they will know if someone has posted a note on their social group. You can choose to subscribe to each group you belong to and have the option to receive a daily or weekly email noting additions to conversations. Also, for those of you looking for members with similar interests you might consider putting a link to your group in your signature. Also, if you wish to search for people with similar interests you can always use the user listing provided by the forum software. The advanced search lets you drill down in detail which will be needed with 15K+ members.

----------


## Barbara Shultz

It looks like the social group networking is slowly taking off.  I've got some questions...

Will the new social message boards be 'governed' by the same posting rules and regulations as the regular message boards?

Are the 'group owners' (the person who took the plunge and started a group) responsible for moderating or regulating the group, or are the website moderators going to do that?

Just wanting to make sure we know what's expected of us!

Barb

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Social groups are governed by existing board rules. The group owner should be responsible for moderating the group if necessary--warning, this is not something that will make you popular if you exercise it, like removing someone's post. If you decide to and have problems with someone, you should feel free to contact me. If someone has joined a group and has become problematic then it's best I deal with them. I really don't anticipate these kind of issues, but anything is possible.

I have to say I'm surprised this is getting used as much as it is, but then I rarely predict these things correctly. Still, I think the long-term success of each group is the group owner and/or members actively promoting and linking to it in their board signature and participating in general.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> The group owner... like removing someone's post.


Hi Scott!  Thanks so much for this new networking option. 

I didn't realize it was possible to remove a post.  We had a member try to edit a previous post, and ended up with 3 duplicates.  I'll have to see if I can figure out how to remove 2 of them, as apparently I've missed it.

Also, will the 'quote' feature be available at some point?

Tracy

EDIT - Never mind, I found it!  Thanks again.

----------


## rgray

I think I remember the notification option when I first subscribed to a group, but I can't find any way to change it for the life of me.  Any help?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

At the bottom of the page there are links to all of the tools for managing your group subscription. Setting notifications and turning them off are highlighted here:

----------


## rgray

> At the bottom of the page there are links to all of the tools for managing your group subscription. Setting notifications and turning them off are highlighted here:


It appears that the links for the tools to manage the group show only for the owner.  All I see is "Leave Group".  The highlighted areas allow me to mark all posts as read or unsubscribe from group.  No option to change the group notifications.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> It appears that the links for the tools to manage the group show only for the owner.  All I see is "Leave Group".  The highlighted areas allow me to mark all posts as read or unsubscribe from group.  No option to change the group notifications.


Look at the area highlighted in the screen shot above. There's a pull-down menu called "Group Tools" and you have to click that for subscription information. Every user has the ability to subscribe and unsubscribe from groups. I'm looking at it through a test user account that has identical privileges to what you have. You're looking at a visible link in the middle of the bottom navigation bar--that's not where it is--it's in the big area I circled in red in the screenshot above.

----------


## rgray

> Look at the area highlighted in the screen shot above. There's a pull-down menu called "Group Tools" and you have to click that for subscription information. Every user has the ability to subscribe and unsubscribe from groups. I'm looking at it through a test user account that has identical privileges to what you have. You're looking at a visible link in the middle of the bottom navigation bar--that's not where it is--it's in the big area I circled in red in the screenshot above.


Gotcha.  I am looking for the option to change the daily or weekly email noting additions to conversations that you cited in an earlier post.




> Someone emailed asking how they will know if someone has posted a note on their social group. You can choose to subscribe to each group you belong to and have the option to receive a daily or weekly email noting additions to conversations.

----------


## NewsFetcher

OK, that's a different question that what you originally asked.

As soon as you join a group, you are presented the option to subscribe or not and that option includes daily or weekly notifications. Once you're past that step, if you want to change those subscription options you click on your Group Subscriptions link on the main Social Group page. At the bottom of that page is a pull-down menu next to the words: Selected Groups. That is where the daily, weekly or no notifications choices are made.

Note that you need to select which group you are applying the change to, even if there's just one.

----------

